# Best Movie Soundtracks



## ChrisL (Aug 3, 2015)

I like Dirty Dancing and Platoon.  Totally different genres of music, I know but I like both.  Some videos to follow.    Post yours!


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## mdk (Aug 3, 2015)

_Forrest Gump_ has a pretty awesome soundtrack. It is hard to pick a favorite but mine might be _The Wedding Singer_. I love 80's music.


----------



## mdk (Aug 3, 2015)

ChrisL said:


>



This is one of my all-time favorite songs.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 3, 2015)

Does everyone know that this was sung by Patrick Swayze?  He was an incredibly talented and good looking man.    I love this song!


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 3, 2015)

mdk said:


> _Forrest Gump_ has a pretty awesome soundtrack. It is hard to pick a favorite but mine might be _The Wedding Singer_. I love 80's music.



You know, I'm embarrassed to say that I never saw the movie.


----------



## mdk (Aug 3, 2015)

I am huge Bowie fan so this is my favorite song from _The Wedding Singer _soundtrack.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 3, 2015)

Okay, one more from Dirty Dancing and then we are going to change it up with some Platoon music.


----------



## mdk (Aug 3, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > _Forrest Gump_ has a pretty awesome soundtrack. It is hard to pick a favorite but mine might be _The Wedding Singer_. I love 80's music.
> ...



You sounds watch it some day, it is pretty good. Hells bells, even the songs that didn't make onto to official soundtrack are great.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 3, 2015)

Now, for one of my favorite songs from Platoon.  I love CCR.  One of the best bands EVER, IMO.


----------



## Bonzi (Aug 3, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I like Dirty Dancing and Platoon.  Totally different genres of music, I know but I like both.  Some videos to follow.    Post yours!


 
Off the top of my head I would have to vote for:

*PURPLE RAIN*   (my personal favorite) and
*THE BIG CHILL* (best quality music)


----------



## mdk (Aug 3, 2015)

(Also from _The Wedding Singer)_

B-52's...simply amazing. For some reason, they do not get the accolades they so richly deserve.


----------



## mdk (Aug 3, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I like Dirty Dancing and Platoon.  Totally different genres of music, I know but I like both.  Some videos to follow.    Post yours!
> ...



Fuck yeah, _Purple Rain. _I am a music pack-rat and I have every single one of Princes's albums. Every last one. lol


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 3, 2015)

mdk said:


> I am huge Bowie fan so this is my favorite song from _The Wedding Singer _soundtrack.



I like Bowie too.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 3, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I like Dirty Dancing and Platoon.  Totally different genres of music, I know but I like both.  Some videos to follow.    Post yours!
> ...



I like Purple Rain too.  I like Prince, but you can't get any of his videos off Youtube.  There is this that I've posted before though.  One of my favorites.  Unfortunately, I can't embed it here.  

PRINCE- When doves cry


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 3, 2015)

Top gun, heck after that movie I went into a Airfoce recruiting office and talked to a recruiter.

Kenny Loggins - Danger Zone:


----------



## Sbiker (Aug 3, 2015)

In memory of 2nd August of 2015 year, where we still don't have flying cars:


----------



## Bonzi (Aug 3, 2015)

Here's my favorite from DIRTY DANCING.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 3, 2015)

Prince - Purple Rain 1984 complete video


----------



## Bonzi (Aug 3, 2015)

mdk said:


> (Also from _The Wedding Singer)_
> 
> B-52's...simply amazing. For some reason, they do not get the accolades they so richly deserve.


 
They are very special to me!  My kids LOVED their music and I have great memories of trips with my 2 boys in the car listening to the COSMIC THING cassette....  their favorites were:

Channel Z
June Bug and, of course
Love Shack


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 3, 2015)

Say anything 

Say Anything • In Your Eyes • Peter Gabriel:


----------



## mdk (Aug 3, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Oh, Prince is insane about protecting his works. He got burned a couple times by the record studios and he transferred a lot of mistrust/anger to the Internet. It is why changed his named and wrote slave on his face back in the 90's. The man is a terribly prolific and talented musician/writer.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 3, 2015)

mdk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



All one has to do is listen to the song Purple Rain and that much is obvious.  What an awesome tune!  I'll have to listen to that one again!


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 3, 2015)

Breakfast club....

Breakfast Club - Don't You (Forget About Me) *Mus…:


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 3, 2015)

Another one I like from Platoon . . . .


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 3, 2015)

bear513 said:


> Breakfast club....
> 
> Breakfast Club - Don't You (Forget About Me) *Mus…:



Great movie!


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 3, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


 Purple rain is the anthem of the 80s That song still gives me chills, a song you can listen over and over and not get sick of.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 3, 2015)

Apocalypse Now is another movie with a great soundtrack.  

Like the Stones, I Can't Get No Satisfaction.  

The surf scene.


----------



## mdk (Aug 3, 2015)

_Boogie Nights _is high up on the list of my favorite soundtracks. Great movie as well. 


(My favorite but then again I love Pet Sounds.)


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## mdk (Aug 3, 2015)

bear513 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



Guess which Prince song was the anthem of my graduating high school class? lol


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 3, 2015)

^^^

What a weird movie that was.


----------



## mdk (Aug 3, 2015)

_Saturday Night Fever. _The Bee-Gees hold a special place in my heart. My mom loves them and would play this album all this time growing up.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 3, 2015)

mdk said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


 lucky you I think we got stuck with my sharona 
The Knack - My Sharona (1979):


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 3, 2015)

mdk said:


> _Saturday Night Fever. _The Bee-Gees hold a special place in my heart. My mom loves them and would play this album all this time growing up.



  Did you used to get your John Travolta strut on?


----------



## guno (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## mdk (Aug 3, 2015)

bear513 said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



I like The Knacks. Good song but it has been overplayed so much that if it comes up randomly on my music playlist I usually skip it. lol 

Prince's 1999 was the anthem of my graduating class. lol.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 3, 2015)

bear513 said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


 Damn I never played attention to that video before she is not even wearing a bra? Like that video now


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 3, 2015)

mdk said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



Prince 1999 Video Musique Wat.tv


----------



## mdk (Aug 3, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > _Saturday Night Fever. _The Bee-Gees hold a special place in my heart. My mom loves them and would play this album all this time growing up.
> ...



Hell yeah I did. lol. She taught us all how to dance as kids. My mom and I did a whole dance to it my wedding. Open bars tend to bring the dancing out in me.

Funny side note: My mother-son dance was Raspberry Beret. lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 3, 2015)

mdk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



MDK on the dance floor!


----------



## Bonzi (Aug 3, 2015)

BingeNow Video Prince- Darling Nikki 360p 

.... best segment of the movie... (imo)


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 3, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Here's my favorite from DIRTY DANCING.



Ooo.  I missed that one.  That's a really good one too.  Dirty Dancing has a lot of good songs.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 3, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Here's my favorite from DIRTY DANCING.
> ...


 God rest Patrick's soul, he could act, he could dance, he could sing and he never cheated on his wife.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 3, 2015)

bear513 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Always wanted to see him play Jimmys part in a Cagney biography.

Only person in Hollywood that could have done the part justice.


----------



## aaronleland (Aug 3, 2015)

You old farts don't know about The Spawn soundtrack. 


The movie sucked, but the soundtrack was awesome.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 3, 2015)

To me, the best was the soundtrack for the Road House 2 film because four songs from my most favorite singer James Otto are a part of it.   

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly

P.S. Sadly it never did become available to buy and I hate it because two of the songs can not be found anywhere! "Bad Reputation" and "It Must Be In Her Jeans" are their names.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 3, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I like Dirty Dancing and Platoon.  Totally different genres of music, I know but I like both.  Some videos to follow.    Post yours!



Dr. Zhivago
Lawrence of Arabia
Bridge over the River Kwaii
All of the Bond movies.


----------



## boedicca (Aug 3, 2015)

I love the soundtrack from Valley Girl - totally!

And Pretty in Pink is Pretty Fab.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 3, 2015)

Good Morning Vietnam

Apocalypse

Not a movie, but gotta add Castlevania Lament of Innocence, Castlevania Symphony of the Night.(Video games)

Platoon

American Graffiti

Christine

Easy Rider

Purple Rain


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 3, 2015)

Harry Dresden said:


>



Lol.  Seriously?


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 3, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I like Dirty Dancing and Platoon.  Totally different genres of music, I know but I like both.  Some videos to follow.    Post yours!
> ...



I love the Bond movie theme songs!


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 3, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



What's your favorite soundtrack?


----------



## Bonzi (Aug 4, 2015)

Gracie said:


> American Graffiti


 
Good one!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 4, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...




Dr Zhivago


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 4, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...



Well?  Post some songs then please.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 4, 2015)

Kill Bill - Bang Bang My baby shot me down


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 4, 2015)

Natural Born Killers - Waiting for the Miracle


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 4, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Natural Born Killers - Waiting for the Miracle


 I hated that movie, most fucked up one I have ever seen.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 4, 2015)

Lock, stock and two smoking barrels - The Boss


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 4, 2015)

bear513 said:


> I hated that movie, most fucked up one I have ever seen.


But the soundtrack was killer.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 4, 2015)

Titanic 

Titanic -  the dream beautiful final scene:


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 4, 2015)

City of angels 

city of angels - iris - goo goo dolls:


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 4, 2015)

Every one knows the music to MASH 

But not many people know what the lyrics are to that song, just an FYI, I was always hoping on the last episode they would of played the lyrics to make it real

Suicide is Painless (M.A.S.H Theme):


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 4, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Natural Born Killers - Waiting for the Miracle



That was a really weird movie.  I didn't really know what to think about the "laugh tracks" at the beginning of the movie.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 4, 2015)

bear513 said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Natural Born Killers - Waiting for the Miracle
> ...



I didn't hate it, but it was certainly weird.  Not the worst movie I've ever seen, but I would categorize it as "disturbing."


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 4, 2015)

bear513 said:


> City of angels
> 
> city of angels - iris - goo goo dolls:



Love that song!


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 4, 2015)

Easy Rider - The Pusher


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 4, 2015)

From Dusk 'till Dawn - Dark Night


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 4, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> From Dusk 'till Dawn - Dark Night



Scary and kind of gross too!


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 4, 2015)

Inglorious Basterds - Cat People


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 4, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Scary and kind of gross too!


You don't normally see George Clooney in such an agro roll.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 4, 2015)

Guardians Of The Galaxy


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 4, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Inglorious Basterds - Cat People



Awesome movie.


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 4, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I like Dirty Dancing and Platoon.  Totally different genres of music, I know but I like both.  Some videos to follow.    Post yours!



Ya know... I've never actually seen Platoon. I really should check that out one of these days. lol

As far as straight up *epic* soundtracks go, it's sort of hard to beat "The Last of the Mohicans."


It's even more awesome in context.


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 4, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Guardians Of The Galaxy



Damn. You beat me to it.


----------



## turtledude (Aug 4, 2015)

aaronleland said:


> You old farts don't know about The Spawn soundtrack.
> 
> 
> The movie sucked, but the soundtrack was awesome.


Best use of a song in a movie opening

THE END IN Apocalypse now

Best sound tracks-I like Last of the Mohicans

this includes 


and the new age soundtrack of Popul Vuh from Aguirre<Wrath of God


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 4, 2015)

turtledude Sgt_Gath 

I saw Last of the Mohicans but it was quite a long time ago.  Good movie from what I can remember.  It had Madeline Stowe in it, IIRC.


----------



## turtledude (Aug 4, 2015)

The ending of Aguirre-one of the ten greatest movies ever made


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 4, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> turtledude Sgt_Gath
> 
> I saw Last of the Mohicans but it was quite a long time ago.  Good movie from what I can remember.  It had Madeline Stowe in it, IIRC.



Yup. It's a decent enough movie. Most people only really remember it for a couple of lines, the music, and the awesome fight scene in the last ten minutes though, if we're being honest.


----------



## turtledude (Aug 4, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> turtledude Sgt_Gath
> 
> I saw Last of the Mohicans but it was quite a long time ago.  Good movie from what I can remember.  It had Madeline Stowe in it, IIRC.


Her best movie IMHO,  Timeless beauty


----------



## turtledude (Aug 4, 2015)

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > turtledude Sgt_Gath
> ...


Hawkeye's negotiations with the Huron Chief is one of the greatest scenes in film.  it has everything including Duncan's redemption as a man


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 4, 2015)

turtledude said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > turtledude Sgt_Gath
> ...



Yes, I haven't seen her in too many things, but she was just gorgeous in that movie.


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 4, 2015)

This movie was only "okay," IMO, but I like the song. lol


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 4, 2015)

turtledude said:


> The ending of Aguirre-one of the ten greatest movies ever made



I've never seen this one.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 4, 2015)

Sgt_Gath said:


> This movie was only "okay," IMO, but I like the song. lol



Well, I don't like MM, and I don't like horror movies much either.    I give you a thanks anyway for contros.


----------



## turtledude (Aug 4, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> > The ending of Aguirre-one of the ten greatest movies ever made
> ...


stunning Heart of Darkness type movie

Here is the opening scene-one of the greatest in film


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 4, 2015)

turtledude said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > turtledude said:
> ...



Is it on Netflix?


----------



## turtledude (Aug 4, 2015)

Sgt_Gath said:


> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


don't know,  I saw it at Yale in 1980.  went to the 7 PM showing.  Sat through the 9 and 11 Pm showings.  I was mesmerized.  I bought it on tape a couple years later.  Klaus Kinski-a paranoid schizo plays a paranoid schizo to perfection


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 4, 2015)

turtledude said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > turtledude said:
> ...



I have no idea what the narrator was saying.  Lol.  Was this a religious type of movie or something?


----------



## turtledude (Aug 4, 2015)

another good soundtrack.  I am choosing movies where the soundtrack was made for the movie-as opposed to say Apocalypse now used stuff like THE END


----------



## turtledude (Aug 4, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



It was in German-I saw it with English subtitles


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 4, 2015)

turtledude said:


> another good soundtrack.  I am choosing movies where the soundtrack was made for the movie-as opposed to say Apocalypse now used stuff like THE END



Gladiator was an awesome movie!


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 4, 2015)

Batman Forever had a pretty good soundtrack too.  I tried to look for a good video to post, but I couldn't.


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 4, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Batman Forever had a pretty good soundtrack too.  I tried to look for a good video to post, but I couldn't.



This one, you mean?


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 4, 2015)

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Batman Forever had a pretty good soundtrack too.  I tried to look for a good video to post, but I couldn't.
> ...



Yeah, that's a good one, and I like this one too.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 4, 2015)

Hey, nobody has posted Rocky yet!!!  Lol!


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 5, 2015)

Signs had a pretty awesome theme, IMO.


It's almost like Hitchcock.


----------



## ThoughtCrimes (Aug 18, 2015)

My favorite soundtrack from a non-musical for the last 47 years was written by Ennio Morricone for The Good, the Bad and the Ugly. Here it is:


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 19, 2015)

ThoughtCrimes said:


> My favorite soundtrack from a non-musical for the last 47 years was written by Ennio Morricone for The Good, the Bad and the Ugly. Here it is:



One of my all time favorite Clint Eastwood westerns.    I think the Outlaw Josie Wales is second on my Clint list.


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 19, 2015)

Eurotrip was an awesome movie.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 19, 2015)

Sgt_Gath said:


> Eurotrip was an awesome movie.



I don't think I've seen that one.


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> > Eurotrip was an awesome movie.
> ...



Oh, it's an early 2000s classic.


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 21, 2015)

Eddie and the Cruisers


----------



## Cross (Aug 21, 2015)

Yellow Submarine


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 22, 2015)

The Body Guard which had Whitney's blockbuster hit "I Will Always Love You."


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 22, 2015)

This was my favorite movie when I was a kid!  Good soundtrack too, if you like dance.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 22, 2015)

And Lady Marmalade from Moulin Rouge.  Gitchy, gitchy, ya-ya, da-da!


----------



## Cross (Aug 22, 2015)

Dark....


----------



## rdean (Aug 22, 2015)

The movie may be awful, but the music numbers hit it out of the park.  Hilarious and sexy as hell.


----------



## HenryBHough (Aug 22, 2015)

Tossup:

Ryan's Daughter


Dr. Zhivago.


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 26, 2015)

This was actually in a couple of early 2000s movies. lol


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 26, 2015)

Sgt_Gath said:


> This was actually in a couple of early 2000s movies. lol



I've never seen Shrek.  Can you believe it?


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 26, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> > This was actually in a couple of early 2000s movies. lol
> ...



WHHHAA?!?!

You need to check it out, Chris! STAT!


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 26, 2015)

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sgt_Gath said:
> ...



Probably not.


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 26, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



It's actually a really good movie. 

Kind of a lame quality video, but it's still funny.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 26, 2015)

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sgt_Gath said:
> ...



I've just got so many other things going on!    I would have to take time away from here and then you would miss me!


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 26, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



True!


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 26, 2015)

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sgt_Gath said:
> ...



Awww!


----------



## 1stRambo (Aug 26, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > _Forrest Gump_ has a pretty awesome soundtrack. It is hard to pick a favorite but mine might be _The Wedding Singer_. I love 80's music.
> ...



Yo, WHAT?

"GTP"


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 26, 2015)

The Commitments and Boogey Nights.


----------



## 1stRambo (Aug 26, 2015)

Yo, Good One!

"GTP"


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 26, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> The Commitments and Boogey Nights.



Boogie Nights.  Excellent soundtrack.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 26, 2015)

1stRambo said:


> Yo, Good One!
> 
> "GTP"



Yes, that is a good one too.  I like disco.    Seriously, I do.


----------



## 1stRambo (Aug 26, 2015)

Yo,

"GTP"


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 26, 2015)

Saturday Night Fever was a product of my generation.  I'm so sorry.  I know the score was popular, but I could never stomach the Bee Gees.  Their vocalizations reminded me so much of what someone might sound like if they caught something more precious than gold in the zipper of their polyester trousers.


----------



## 1stRambo (Aug 26, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> Saturday Night Fever was a product of my generation.  I'm so sorry.  I know the score was popular, but I could never stomach the Bee Gees.  Their vocalizations reminded me so much of what someone might sound like if they caught something more precious than gold in the zipper of their polyester trousers.



Yo, check their record, they are one of the best groups ever?

"GTP"


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 26, 2015)

1stRambo said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Saturday Night Fever was a product of my generation.  I'm so sorry.  I know the score was popular, but I could never stomach the Bee Gees.  Their vocalizations reminded me so much of what someone might sound like if they caught something more precious than gold in the zipper of their polyester trousers.
> ...


Best groups ever?  That's subjective as hell.  Just because a group enjoys high sales does not make that group "one of the best groups ever".

If we held sales as the defining metric, Lady Gaga would be considered 'better' than Mozart!

Making money and making quality are rarely the same thing.  E.G. Fox News


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 26, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> Saturday Night Fever was a product of my generation.  I'm so sorry.  I know the score was popular, but I could never stomach the Bee Gees.  Their vocalizations reminded me so much of what someone might sound like if they caught something more precious than gold in the zipper of their polyester trousers.



I like them.


----------



## 1stRambo (Aug 26, 2015)

Yo, ME TOO!!!

"GTP"


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 15, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


>



Oh yeah!  I had forgotten about that one!  Great soundtrack.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 15, 2015)

Speaking of 80s movies, Valley Girl soundtrack.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 15, 2015)

Pretty in Pink from Pretty in Pink!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 15, 2015)

Pulp Fiction (I hope no one already posted this - I can't remember.  LOL.)  Anyhow, this is an EXCELLENT soundtrack.    I'll be posting more than one from this movie.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 15, 2015)

One more from Pulp Fiction.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 16, 2015)

try star wars.


----------



## TrinityPower (Sep 17, 2015)

Streets of Fire.  Soundtrack was awesome but the movie...not so much.  The guy who really sings the song is the guy working the bar.  Not sure what the deal was around that time in film but this group and John Cafferty had stand ins sing for them


----------



## Cross (Sep 19, 2015)

Four Brothers Soundtrack


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 19, 2015)

Blow had a pretty good soundtrack.



I mean, anyone who can go from Revell to Black Betty...


----------



## Cross (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Cross (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Cross (Sep 19, 2015)

Another one from "Four Brothers"


----------



## Cross (Sep 19, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Blow had a pretty good soundtrack.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, anyone who can go from Revell to Black Betty...



bam-ba-lam


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 19, 2015)

Play it to the Bone starring Woody Harrelson and Antonio Bandaras had a pretty good soundtrack.

This was the opening song...


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 22, 2015)

From the movie "Trainspotting" . . .  Never Met A Girl Like You Before ~ Iggy Pop  

Weird movie, pretty good soundtrack.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 26, 2016)

The Departed . . .


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 26, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I like Dirty Dancing and Platoon.  Totally and different genres of music, I know but I like both.  Some videos to follow.    Post yours!


I saw deadpool tonight. Great soundtrack. Last song was shoop by salt n peppa. Ya stacked and ya packed especially in the back brother want to thank ya mother for a butt like that. Can I get some fries with that shake shake booty if looks could kill you would be an oozy your a shotgun bang what's up with that thing. That's all I can remember.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 26, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Does everyone know that this was sung by Patrick Swayze?  He was an incredibly talented and good looking man.    I love this song!


Isnt that a movie where a camp counselor hooks up with a kid at summer camp?

How old was she supposed to be?


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 26, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Does everyone know that this was sung by Patrick Swayze?  He was an incredibly talented and good looking man.    I love this song!
> ...



She was supposed to be like 17.  He was supposed to be like 19.  I know he looked older.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 26, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Does everyone know that this was sung by Patrick Swayze?  He was an incredibly talented and good looking man.    I love this song!
> ...



It was Patrick Swayze though.  Lol.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 26, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


He was great. DD, roadhouse and ghost. Nuff said.

What other good movies of his am I forgetting?


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 26, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



I don't know, but he had a nice bod.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 26, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



I liked Dirty Dancing better than Ghost, but Ghost was pretty good too.  The sound track of Dirty Dancing was definitely better I think.  Post a soundtrack Bo Bo.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 27, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I'm on smartphone and I can't think of any soundtracks that stick out. 

Titanic. Celen Deon.

Beaches Bette midler

Justin & Kelly Justin guarini and Kelly clarkston


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 27, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Good choices!


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 27, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


The last one was supposed to be funny


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 27, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Well, I meant Beaches and Titanic.  I didn't really know what you were babbling about towards the end, TBH.


----------



## 1stRambo (Feb 28, 2016)

Yo, I can hear the sissies in the "Socialist Progressive Democrat Party" now? Gun`s, run for your Life!!!

Bad-ass Movie, Love it!, The music went along perfect!!!

"GTP"


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## Pop23 (Aug 25, 2016)

mdk said:


> _Forrest Gump_ has a pretty awesome soundtrack. It is hard to pick a favorite but mine might be _The Wedding Singer_. I love 80's music.



Agreed, the soundtrack to the Big Chill is also really good.


----------



## eflatminor (Aug 25, 2016)

Awful movie, groovy soundtrack.  Zabrinski Point:


----------



## eflatminor (Aug 25, 2016)

I thought Ocean's Thirteen had a pretty good soundtrack:


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 25, 2016)

QuickHitCurepon said:


>



Lol!


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## Borillar (Aug 29, 2016)

I always loved the soundtrack for The Blues Brothers. That band was tight.


----------



## Borillar (Aug 29, 2016)

The music selections for 2001:A Space Odyssey were absolutely perfect for the scenes.


----------



## Stasha_Sz (Aug 29, 2016)

With 18 pages of postings, I'm pretty sure someone has probably mentioned this one by now, but one of the best soundtracks ever IMO, is A Clockwork Orange. THE reason I like classical music today. Here is an excerpt from the film featuring Rossini's theme from The Thieving Magpie:


----------



## Borillar (Aug 29, 2016)

The Last Waltz with The Band had a really good soundtrack. My favorite from that was Eric Clapton and Robbie Robertson tearing it up with Further On Up The Road.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Oct 7, 2016)

"Observe and Report"


Warning! NSFW!


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 7, 2016)

If you like alternative music, like STP, The Crow soundtrack was awesome.


----------

